# Assorted tropical beetles



## orionmystery (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful leaf beetle I found after a rather heavy rain



IMG_9105 copy Galerucinae beetle by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Nature's living jewel!



IMG_9083 copy Tortoise beetle by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Rove beetle



IMG_9015 copy Rove beetle, Oedichirus sp. by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Carabid beetle



IMG_6511 copy Carabid beetle Coptodera sp. by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Languriidae that I previously mistaken as Elateridae



IMG_8883b copy Languriidae beetle by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Darkling beetle ovipositing?



IMG_8873 copy Darkling beetle (Tenebrionidae) laying egg? by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Tiny LH Beetle, about 10mm



IMG_7746 copy tiny longhorn beetle by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More tropical beetles: Some amazing Malaysian beetles! | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Whiskeyjack (Jul 26, 2013)

That second one really does it for me. Beautiful set.


----------



## CoBilly (Jul 27, 2013)

Great set, I think 5 & 6 do it for me


----------

